# [TIP] Ooo impress et Ooolatex

## Mickael

Une petite astuce pour utiliser le module Ooolatex avec Openoffice Impress (le truc pour faire des présentation).

le site sur Sourceforge : Ooolatex

Vous allez ainsi télécharger un fichier de ce type : OOoLatex-4.0.0-beta-2-linux.oxt. Il s'agit d'une extension. Afin que votre Openoffice la reconnaisse il vous suffit d'aller dans le menu Outils --- puis --> Gestionnaire des extensions et enfin d'ajouter votre extension. Apparait alors dans la barre d'outils principale une petite barre contenant Equation Expand Config.

Il faut configurer ce petit outil, en lui indiquant où se trouve latex et dvips. On ouvre une petite console et l'on fait un petit which latex et which dvips, et l'on complète la partie config de cet outil et le tour est joué!

PS: si vous pouvez utiliser beamer à la place d'un tel logiciel je vous le conseil!!!!! /me n'a pas le choix pour sa présentation de thèse, ça fait vraiment chier.

----------

## nonas

Pourquoi tu n'as pas le choix pour ta présentation ?

J'ai toujours présenter avec des pdfs, au moins je suis certain que ça va rendre partout pareil (bon j'ai pas de transitions top moumoutte de la mort qui tue mais c'est peut-être pas plus mal) ^^

----------

